# Warp Drive questions



## Wouter82 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi, new here so a short introduction. I'm working on an old conversion of a Land Rover oldtimer with a 160v/1000A Warp Drive controller, Warp 9 motor, Elithion BMS and 144v LFP pack. After fixing the battery pack the system worked ok, started and could do several test drives. One thing to note, I did not do the full conversion myself so trying to find a way through the documentation and connections.

Problems started when I connected the Elcon 3.3 kW charger and now it seems to be in a safe mode.

Current situation, when ignition turned on the Warp Drive controller display does not start up. Checked fuses, connections, relays, which seem okay, 12v battery also ok. A dim red led on the controller (amber, blue,red, green led array) pulses every 3 seconds and cannot extract error codes from this. No errors from BMS and seems to operate normal. 
After checking the 12v power supply (yellow) it appears this was interrupted after ignition turn on. When supplying 12v to the controller the display turns on however shows there is no communication with the controller, top led is red on the display. Also no voltages are reported on the display. On the controller the four leds are in a constant loop.

Is someone recognizing these issues and maybe a direction to look at?


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Wouter82 said:


> Problems started when I connected the Elcon 3.3 kW charger and now it seems to be in a safe mode.
> 
> Is someone recognizing these issues and maybe a direction to look at?


I am not familiar with the WARP-controller but I will try my best to help you analyze the problem.
If I understand correctly everything worked until you connected the charger.
The first thing I would check if the high voltage circuit is isolated from the 12V system.
Meaning ensuring that the minus of the 160V battery pack is not connected to minus of the 12V system (which minus is connected to the cars body).
Dou you use a DC/DC converter for the 12V System or is it supplied by the original alternator (belt between Motor and Alternator)?


----------



## Wouter82 (Nov 18, 2021)

Yes indeed, it started with connecting the charger and persisted afterwards. Just measured to be sure and the minus of the 160 V pack is not connected to the 12V minus. The 12V minus is connected to the cars body and a DC/DC converter is used. Strange thing I noticed is that the 12V plus seems connected to the car body when ignition is off, and when ignition switched on the 12V minus is connected to the car body...need to do some more investigation.


----------



## Wouter82 (Nov 18, 2021)

Small update, the controller and car is up and running again. The CAN bus connection to the Elithion BMS caused this initiating issue with the Warp drive controller (slow led sequence). Probably the CAN bus issue was caused by the charger connection.


----------

